# Looking to buy a rogue. Any advice?



## derekeh (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello. Im looking to buy my wife a used rogue. Most likely 2011 to 2013 and awd is a must. Ive found several locally in my price range and mileage of around 50k. Before i purchase, im just wanting some advice on what to look out for and avoid. Thanks a lot.



-Derek


----------



## roguemama (Mar 20, 2016)

Look for rust. This is coming first hand from me who did not. I just bought a 2013 Rogue AWD 2 days ago. The fuse panel popped off and I was putting it back on when I noticed a lot of rust/corrosion behind the brake and gas pedal. There's not a whole lot I can do now as here in Florida there's no cooling off period. However, I do plan to address this with the service department of the dealership I bought it from Monday morning.


----------

